# Horz.Router



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more thing you can do with the Horz.Router Table 

Tetons
We have all use the tablle saw to do this job but for me it just never came out just right, saw marks,off just a bit,not square to the sholder,etc.

This sled will do this job right every time over and over and with the horz.router table and a solid spiral carb. bit.
The sled is one I got from MLCS and reworked it just a bit to work on the horz.table. see snapshots below.
The key is the jig to set the height on the router bit, it must be right and the stock must be cut sq. and true.
It only takes 4 quick passes and it's done right.
The one below is for 3/8" but it can be 1/4",3/8",1/2" or ?
I used the 3/16" brass setup bars from Oak-Park and the height jig because the stock is 3/4" thick more or less to start with..
To height jig is a easy one to make, see other items I have posted to see how to make one.
The only item you will need to buy is a cheap sq. ,for about 3.oo bucks,pull the metal blade out and trash the rest of it.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/coping_sled_sale.html

Just NOTE ***
I'm glad I did post the pictures, I just saw the error I was having,on the sled you will see some pink sand paper, when I set the bit height up I was using the gray part of the sled and the pink sand paper is about .015" thick and I was getting the teton a bit to thin that's to say it was not a true 3/8" now I see why, I hope this helps someone also ,the Horz. router table is that true.

If you need any help please just ask.

Watch a demonstration video of the Horizontal Table. Make a Raised Panel Door,
Crown Molding, Custom Molding for picture frames, plus Mortise and Tenon joints

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horiztabl.html#horiz_video_anchor

==========

If you want to make your own here's a link that will help with that.
http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale



Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, thanks a lot for the information bj!


----------

